# using a tower for antenna and DISH



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I am considering buying a new home. The home is surrounded by trees to the point that there is NOWHERE in the yard where I'd get a clear view of the southern sky for my DISH or to the north for my OTA antenna to pick up my locals.

Could I put up a tower? In the back of the lot I could erect a 60-foot high tower that would clear the trees and mount both the antenna and the dish on it. So my concern is this:

Would I be able to do this without too much signal degradation both on my DISH and my antenna? The tower would be 50 feet high plus another 225 feet to the house. Would a good amplifier suffice?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Definitely need an amplifier for OTA, satellite also recommended using an amp for runs over 200'. Might even consider using RG-11 cable for OTA due to lower line loss. Is a location nearer the house not feasable?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Keep in mind that a tower is not _completely_ stable. Even a well-guyed tower will move with
wind pressure and as heating/cooling occurs and affects the steel members and guy wires.
This can cause a dish mounted at or near the top of the tower to get out of alignment. Of
course, you will want to use turnbuckles so that tightening and adjustments can be made at
ground level.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Definitely need an amplifier for OTA, satellite also recommended using an amp for runs over 200'. Might even consider using RG-11 cable for OTA due to lower line loss. Is a location nearer the house not feasable?


It's not feasible because my better half says it's too "ugly" to be that close to the house. She feels further back wouldn't stick out as badly. Women...go figure! Plus, I'd get better clearance over the trees.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nick said:


> Keep in mind that a tower is not _completely_ stable. Even a well-guyed tower will move with
> wind pressure and as heating/cooling occurs and affects the steel members and guy wires.
> This can cause a dish mounted at or near the top of the tower to get out of alignment. Of
> course, you will want to use turnbuckles so that tightening and adjustments can be made at
> ground level.


There is one place on the ground near the front of the yard where I could put the DISH I think (but not the antenna of course)...but in 5 more years those trees will probably grow too tall. It's a heavily wooded area. It's a catch-22, I love treed lots but I also prefer satellite TV to cable.


----------

